# Neutrals with Dark Red Lips FOTD



## ghostsinsnow (Aug 13, 2009)

Here's my makeup for today; I haven't done any dramatic lips in awhile, and I decided to wear some dark lips since fall's approaching
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.


















Eyes:
Concealer as a base
Loreal HIP Dynamic Duo(both colors)
Kat Von D. Tequila Eyeshadow
NYX Black Eyeshadow
Maybelline Ultra Liner
Ardell top and bottom lashes

Lips:
MAC Flammable Paint
MAC Sugar Shock Lip Gelee

Cheeks:
MAC Accent Red Pigment
MAC Smooth Harmony Beauty Powder


Thanks for looking, lovelies!

<3


----------



## User38 (Aug 13, 2009)

very sexy!


----------



## Growing Wings (Aug 13, 2009)

I love this look.  Makes me wanna rock dark lips again!


----------



## SweetSimplicity (Aug 13, 2009)

You have the most *gorgeous* eyes! I absolutely love this look.


----------



## elongreach (Aug 13, 2009)

Love the lips


----------



## Anna Phalactyc (Aug 13, 2009)

Totally hot, plus great hair color.


----------



## marce89 (Aug 13, 2009)

I agree with Anna, the look is absolute hotness, and your hair's cool too. Loving the awesome vampy lips!


----------



## Tahti (Aug 13, 2009)

Hot look, I love your features! Flammable looks delicious on you and those falsies look savage... ^_^


----------



## Nepenthe (Aug 13, 2009)

Hotness.  At first I thought the lips were matte, and then saw the shine in the latter photos.. both are great.


----------



## gildedangel (Aug 13, 2009)

Gorgeous, I love it!


----------



## sunrisesunset (Aug 13, 2009)

oh goodness your hair is goregous


----------



## claralikesguts (Aug 13, 2009)

another flawless look! you look so great!!


----------



## aeroerin (Aug 13, 2009)

Fierce!  love the dark lips on you!


----------



## fintia (Aug 13, 2009)

yeahhhhhh


----------



## shootout (Aug 13, 2009)

Your eyes are so gorgeous!
Great job =]


----------



## TISH1124 (Aug 13, 2009)

Hot Hot


----------



## Jayme Queen Bee (Aug 13, 2009)

Oh wow, very pretty! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



You look like Kat Von D, and oh man, your eyes are fierce.


----------



## nunu (Aug 13, 2009)

The eyes and lips are hot!


----------



## amyzon (Aug 13, 2009)

DRAMA!  I love this and I wish I could pull of those dark vampy lips!  The falsies freakin rock - you might want to trim the inner corners on those just a leeetle bit - it could just be how they look in the pics but it looks like they're lifting off a little


----------



## kimmy (Aug 13, 2009)

flammable makes a great lipcolour.


----------



## ashtn (Aug 13, 2009)

Gorgeous!!!!!


----------



## beautiijunkii (Aug 13, 2009)

smokin' hot look!!! Love the eyes!!!!


----------



## Laurie (Aug 13, 2009)

Love it!! This may seem strange.. But how do you put on l/s with your piercing??


----------



## ghostsinsnow (Aug 15, 2009)

Thank you all for the nice comments<3!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Nepenthe* 

 
_Hotness.  At first I thought the lips were matte, and then saw the shine in the latter photos.. both are great._

 
Thank you! They are in the first picture actually, I had just put on the Flammable Paint, but then decided it made my lips look dry, so I added gloss
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Jayme Queen Bee* 

 
_Oh wow, very pretty! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



You look like Kat Von D, and oh man, your eyes are fierce._

 
Thank you, I don't see it, but I think Kat Von D. is gorgeouss, so thanks for the compliment
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *amyzon* 

 
_DRAMA!  I love this and I wish I could pull of those dark vampy lips!  The falsies freakin rock - you might want to trim the inner corners on those just a leeetle bit - it could just be how they look in the pics but it looks like they're lifting off a little 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Thanks! I think I see what you're seeing, the eyelash on my right eye is a little long, I'll trim it before wearing them again. Thanks for the suggestion
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Laurie* 

 
_Love it!! This may seem strange.. But how do you put on l/s with your piercing??_

 
It's easy actually, I'll either take it out, but usually I just push it to the side
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## nikki (Aug 15, 2009)

Gorgeous!!!


----------



## elegant-one (Aug 15, 2009)

Wow - you have such Gorgeous facial features. You can really make dramatic look lovely & wearable! I have your color eyes & I just love this


----------



## hawaii02 (Aug 15, 2009)

Very hot for fall!!


----------



## L1LMAMAJ (Aug 15, 2009)

omg i'm in love with this look! can u please tell me which ardell lashes u used for top and bottom. i'm especially in love with the bottom lashes! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 thanksss


----------



## Zoffe (Aug 16, 2009)

I have probably told you before, but I really love when you post 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Everything about this is gorgeous - I really love the vampy red lips on you


----------



## Ursula (Aug 16, 2009)

Soooo HOT.  I'm a total sucker for a hot red lip and you wear it very well.  That purple and black hair really pulls it together and the gold eye is simply lucsious!


----------



## kariii (Aug 16, 2009)

wow, I'm in love with this. I just got Kirsh mattene and was wondering what kind of eye colors I should wear with and this here is just PLAIN GORGEOUS inspiration! thank you


----------



## Yagmur (Aug 17, 2009)

Oh, wow. This is awesome. I can't take my Eyes from your Lips, Gorgeous!!!


----------



## ladyJ (Aug 17, 2009)

Hotness


----------



## chocolategoddes (Aug 17, 2009)

you rock neutrals and brights effortlessly!
and you kinda look like Alexis Dziena.


----------



## joey444 (Aug 17, 2009)

Beautiful!!  Your eyes look amazing!


----------



## Ms.JD (Aug 18, 2009)

what a sexy look!! very cool


----------



## ashleyavocado (Aug 18, 2009)

this look is absolutely gorgeous.

the lip color is sooo beautiful, both matte and glossy!


----------



## wiwy (Aug 19, 2009)

That's hot! Reminds me of Kat von D.


----------



## KIT (Aug 19, 2009)

i love it!! Love the eye color with the red lips.


----------



## hotpink1326 (Aug 19, 2009)

A-maz-ing.


----------



## purrtykitty (Aug 19, 2009)

Wow, freakin' gorgeous!!


----------



## pikushi (Aug 22, 2009)

Your makeup is always so cute! It's always like..harsh? not bad but in the best way possible. you always do such nice makeup~ :3


----------



## MzzRach (Aug 23, 2009)

So intense.  So wonderful!

That's genius, using Flammable paint as a lipcolour. It's gorg!


----------



## siemenss (Aug 26, 2009)

gorgeous look!


----------



## crimsonette (Aug 27, 2009)

it is insane how much you look like fairuza (sp?) balk. who is one hardcore fierce bitch. this is AMAZING. i wish i could stand having lipstick on with my lip piercing.


----------



## BrawnShuga (Jan 31, 2010)

You look amazing, wow, gorgeous work! You dont happen to remember which Ardells those were eh?


----------



## olddcassettes (Feb 1, 2010)

gorgeous look!


----------



## monlnd (Feb 1, 2010)

Wao! Drama! Vampy!! Beautiful!


----------



## Hypathya (Feb 5, 2010)

This is so fierce and hot!! It's true, you have gorgeous eyes!!  
Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## xitsvivx (Feb 6, 2010)

cute. 
you kinda remind me of Farouza Balk.. that girl from the movie The Craft


----------



## littlepickle (Feb 6, 2010)

I love this look, nothing like a bold eye and lip!


----------



## Artemisia (Feb 6, 2010)

Love it! Very pin-up vixen~y


----------



## PeachTwist (Feb 6, 2010)

This look makes me wish Flammable Paint was still available.  Ugh.


----------



## beautiijunkii (Feb 6, 2010)

This is a HOT look!!!!!! I love it!!!


----------



## ilexica (Feb 8, 2010)

Awesome - I love the use of the paint, it looks so shiny!


----------



## k.a.t (Feb 8, 2010)

This is gorgeous! Personally I'd like a softer brow but I love this nontheless!

Your hair is awesome too


----------



## redenvelope (Feb 8, 2010)

loooove the lips!!


----------



## sextona2 (Feb 9, 2010)

wow that is amazing - love the eyeshadow!


----------



## medusae (Feb 10, 2010)

This is gorgeous! You look a lot like Faruza Balk.


----------



## forevernars (Feb 11, 2010)

On word, Gorgeous!!


----------

